# Hashi's with adrenal involvement?



## jumpinjiminy (Nov 27, 2010)

I was wondering if any Hashi's people out there have adrenal involvement as well. I've read where sometimes antibodies to adrenals often come along with Hashi's, and have often wondered if my adrenals were off.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

TSH and both FTs will relate to this. If there is adrenal issue, it is suggested to treat the adrenals first before the thyroid. Adrenals can interfere with thyroid levels and therefore give false readings. So adrenals need to be corrected first.


----------



## jumpinjiminy (Nov 27, 2010)

I guess he's on the right path then. I started on steroids this week for the brain inflammation, fever and fatigue. It's helping a little so far. Today was the second day. I've been more productive these last two days than usual, but still need naps and tire out easily. It's nice though, to be waking up in the morning with a little more go. I hate that feeling, when you have to fight your body to get things done. It makes me feel like a royal slug.


----------

